# Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung



## weis.holger (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen Ihr Teich infizierten 

Da mich mein alter Heissner Fertigteich nicht mehr Zufriedenstellt
und wie auf nachfolgendem Foto zu sehen ist, ich weniger zu mähen haben wollte  möchte ich meinen Teich vergößern.
Nun der alte Teich soll dann als Pflanzenfilter dienen.

Zur jetzigen Technik (wat ist da):

Ein Heißner Systemteich 900 Liter mit Pumpenschacht und Bodenablauf
Kleiner Bachlauf in den Teich mit ner 2000 Liter Pumpe
Pumpe 2400 Liter Fotäne aus dem Pumpenschacht
Oase 16000 Liter Pumpe
Ein Schimmskimmer Marke weis ich nicht mehr der momentan an der 16000 Oase hängt.
Und nen Oase Druckfilter 12000
Ach ja im Pumpenschacht ist etwa 20 KG Cellolith.
und Regentonnen 3 Stück a 1100 Liter 

Ich möchte natürlich mit der vorhanden Technik möglichst viel erreichen.
Der neue Teich soll so tief und groß wie möglich werden.
Mit der Rote Linie hab ich mal meine erste Vorstellung / Planung dargestellt.
Ach ja was son Foto nicht darstellt den Hohenunterschied zwischen Plaster / Mauer bis zum Teich würde ich auf 35 cm schätzen. 
So nun macht mal viele Vorschläge und Anregungen, (bin echt nich der Gartenplaner ich kann nur Informatik)  ich Danke im Voraus! 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## weis.holger (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

Hy zusammen,
Hat keiner was zu motzen oder bessere Vorschläge? 



Also noch ein paar Bilder damit man es sich besser planen kann.


----------



## Teichfreund (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

Hallo Holger,

ich kann dir jetzt zwar nicht wirklich helfen, mich würde jedoch interessieren, was für einen Teich du so buaen möchtest. Bei deiner Technik wirst du vermutlich auf Fische stehen. Trotzdem die Frage, ob du einen großen Teich mit großem Sumpfzonenbereich haben möchtest oder ob du eher auf viel Wasserfläche stehst. 
Und was verstehst du denn unter möglichst tief? Wollt ihr euch auch im Teich aufhalten (wohl kaum, oder?  )? Bei der Größe wirst du nämlich, je nachdem wie tief er werden soll, sehr steile Terassen bekommen, wenn diese überhaupt angedacht sind.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## weis.holger (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

Allo Markus,
Danke erstmal für Dein Interesse 
nun ziemlich tief um viel Wasservolumen zu erreichen, damit der Teich von den C Graden stabieler wird.(So mein Gedanke)
Fische = jetziger Stand
Shubekins 6 
Goldis 4
__ nase 1
__ Gründling 1
__ Rotfeder 6

__ Frösche 4 bis jetzt gesehen  

An Kois habe ich aus Tieschutzgründen bis jetzt nie gedacht! (900 Liter!) aber wenn er gross genug wird 
und das wasser sauber......
Brauch ich ne Sumpfzone wenn ich 900 Liter Filterteich habe?
Na die tieftste Stelle sollte 2 m sein.

Bin aber immernoch am schwanken ob ich die Rote Linie vom Foto  nehmen soll 
oder doch besser den Teich in die Breite Parrallel zum alten Teich machen soll.:crazy 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

hallo Holger

ich bin auch nicht der fachmann 

du könntest vom jetzigen teich  einen kleinen wasserfall zum nächsten teich machen. 
allerdings sind 35 cm nicht so wahnsinnig viel...

möglich wäre auch  ein bachlauf , der dann in den neuen teich mündet.
eine weitere möglichkeit ist ein längerer pflanzengraben hin zum neuen teich.
schön bewachsen bildet er einen sehr schönen hintergrund des teiches

machst du einen bodenablauf?
baust du einen skimmer ein?
welche maße in etwa hättest du denn angedacht für den neuen teich?

sind nur so ein paar gedanken von mir.
die fachleute werden sich bestimmt noch melden.

gruß ulla


----------



## Plätscher (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings sind 35 cm nicht so wahnsinnig viel...



Einspruch,
35cm sind gut, bei einem Bachlauf ca. 2 -4 cm gefälle pro Meter da bleibt genug für einen kleinen Wasserfall. Alles was höher ist, kostet Pumpenleistung.
Zur Teichgestaltung, immer dran denken das das Verhältnis zwischen Tiefe und Gefälle gewahrt bleibt. D.h. der obere Teil ca. bis 60cm tiefe schön flach ist (muß nicht ganz rum gehen) und dann ordentlich in die Tief (aber auch nicht Senkrecht) sonst hast du keinen Teich sondern einen Bombenkrater.
Ist ja kein Koi Teich.
So, das von mir, jetze sind die anderen dran.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## ThomasK. (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*



> Ein Schimmskimmer Marke weis ich nicht mehr der momentan an der 16000 Oase hängt.



Du hast nicht wirklich in dem kleinen Teich ne 16000er pumpe am Skimmer hängen oder???:shock

Zum Teich, bei der Fläche und einer gewünschten Tiefe von 2m wirds wohl nur mit recht steilen Wänden gehen. Vielleicht mit Ufergraben oder nur an einer Seite einen Flachwasserbereich. Und vorher entscheiden ob gepumpt oder in Schwerkraft mit Bodenablauf. Mit 3 Tonnen a 1100L kannst du schon nen schönen Filter bauen. Die müssen aber auch erstmal untergebracht werden. Also den Platz mit einberechnen.


----------



## Teichfreund (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

Hallo Holger,

wenn du keine Sumpfpflanzen in den neuen Teil setzen möchtest, kannst du auch darauf verzichten. Ich persönlich habe aber gerade diese Pflanzen sehr gerne, da ohne diese Pflanzen der Teich etwas langweilig wirkt. Auch die Form würde ich etwas rundlicher und nicht so eckig gestalten. Aber das ist wie so oft im Leben Geschmackssache. Im Endeffekt muss er ja euch gefallen.
Zu Fischen kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich ein bekennender Fischlos-Teichfreund bin. Und die Fische, die ich im AQ halte, sind nicht wirklich für draußen geeignet.
Zur Tiefe bin ich der Meinung, dass 2m unnötig sind. Das Problem ist halt schon, dass der Teich bei der Größe wie ein Bombenkrater wirken kann. Und wenn du Terrassen bauen möchtest, dann wird das evtl. mit der Tiefe etwas eng werden. 
Wenn du z.B. Wert auf Kaulquappen legst, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Sumpfzonenbereich anlegen, da sich die Quappen hauptsächlich dort aufhalten.

Wie sind denn die Maße, die dir so vorschweben?  

Grüße, Markus


----------



## groeper.net (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

Hallo,

jetzt muß ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben  

Ich möchte nämlich ein ähnliches Projekt durchführen.

Nach meiner Meinung solltest Du den alten Teich rausnehmen und tiefer ausschachten (mit Folie) und evtl etwas erweitern, dann das ganze mit Kies füllen (evtl. in mehrere Kammern unterteilen und ordentlich mit Pflanzen besetzen, wenn Du dann noch einen Vorfilter betreibst, hast Du wahrscheinlich einen ordentlichen Filter, der für dein großes Becken ausreicht.

Den Skimmer kannst Du zusemmen mit einem Bodenablauf für den große Teich verwenden.

Wenn Du dann noch Muse hast, mit einer kleine Pumpe einen Bachlauf speißen, der entweder zum Filterteich oder zum Fischteich führen kann.

So, oder so ähnlich habe ich das zumindest vor, allerdings möchte ich auch ca. 15 Koi in meinem großen Becken halten.

Grüße

Martin


----------



## Phil (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

Hallo,

wenn ich die Bilder richtig sehe und mir das im Maßstab vorstelle, dann sollte seine Größe bei ca. 3x3m liegen, also ca. 9m². Das auf 2m Tiefe zu ziehen ist mehr als heiss, aber kommt immer drauf an was man vor hat, eins ist sicher, es wird definitiv sehr steil werden, selbst ohne Terrassen für Pflanzen. Selbst bei 4x4m würdes das nicht besser machen. Sumpfzonen etc. noch dazu gezogen könnte der Eindruck eines Brunnenschachts entstehen. Ich persönlich würds um einiges flacher machen. Zumal es auch gedanklich falsch ist, das eine steile Wand mehr stabilität bildet, als eine schräg verlaufende. Könnte dir jetzt nen Vortrag halten, macht aber keinen Sinn. Nur soviel, dass das Wasser, nicht den Druck des verdrängten Erdreichs ersetzen kann und wird.

Ein Bachlauf würde bei der Anlage nur Platz für den Teich verschlingen, meiner Meinung nach. Ich würde hingegen eine Art TerrassenTeich vorschlagen, ein kleinerer Direkt an der Terrasse, dann die 35cm Höhenunterschied zu dem größeren unteren Teich und die Verbindung von beiden stellt dann ein kleiner Wasserfall dar. Aber das ist auch nur meine Meinung, weil ich befürchte das ein Bachlauf dann eher wie ein Flutgraben aussehen könnte, da er sich schon irgendwie um den Teich __ winden muss. Den oberen Teich könntest du schön Bepflanzen, den unteren dann nur in 2-3 Zonen, und hast so noch ausreichend Platz um deine Fische zu beobachten.

Aber eins ist zumindestens für mich sicher, von der Koi Idee kannst du dich in deinem Garten getrost weiter fernhalten, das wird wohl nichts werden, zumindestens nicht so das ichs empfehlen würde.

Grüße Phil


----------



## groeper.net (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

Hallo Phil,

mit den steilen Wänden sehe ich kein statisches Problem, Schwerbetonsteine und gut ist, da kann man dann ordentlich aufmauern !!!

... wenn man das so haben will !!!


----------



## Phil (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

Ja Martin, gemauerte Wände, Stahlbetonwände etc. funktionieren auch bei den steilsten Wänden. Darum gings aber nicht, sondern darum, das fälschlicherweise davon ausgegangen wurde das möglichst steil geschachtete Wände mehr Stabilität bringen, als flach auslaufende und das ist falsch.
Das was du schreibst, dient ja lediglich der Absicherung der steilen Wand, so einen Teich ohne Abstützung der Wand, mit Folie auszulegen, erachte ich persönlich als waghalsig und so entstand auch mein Post dazu.

Nach wie vor, bin ich der Meinung das eine Tiefe von 1,30 +- 20cm mehr als ausreichend für das Volumen des Teiches sind. Wobei sich mir auch gerade verschließt, warum man ihn tiefer machen sollte....

Liebe Grüße
Phil


----------



## groeper.net (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

Hallo Phil,

daß flache Wände stabiler sind als steile ist natürlich richtig, ich wollte auch nur erwähnen, daß durch diese Maßnahmen auch steile Wände mit (in meinen Augen) relativ geringem Aufwand realisiert werden können.

Und natürlich ist eine solche Ausführung ohne Abstüzung waghalsig oder gar lebensgefährlich.

Bei entsprechendem Untergrund (z.B. festem Lehmboden) gibt es natürlich auch noch die Möglichkeit, das ganze in GFK zu laminieren, dies ergibt eine unheimliche Stabilität und ist bei späteren Änderungen einfacher als die Folienlösung.

Tiefe über 1,3m dient natürlich vor allem dem Volumen, was sich auf die Balance des Biosystems Teich positiv auswirkt, weiterhin hat man bei größeren Tiefen den Vorteil, daß im Winter (bei uns hat es auch schon einmal über mehrere Wochen -10°C und mehr) auch bei einer noch so dicken Eisschicht mehr Sicherheit (Volumen) für die Fische verbleibt.

Grüße Martin


----------



## groeper.net (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

... und natürlcih bedeutet dies auch mehr möclicher Fischbesatz !!!


----------



## Phil (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

eigentlich wollt ich nicht, aber dazu muss ich trotzdem nochmal was sagen.
Das Argument des durchfrierens ist in meinen Augen schon bei 1,30 Tiefe nicht mehr gegeben, Frostgrenze liegt in etwa bei 1m. Trotzdem würde ich das Argument noch gelten lassen.
Was mich hingegen stört ist die Aussage das Tiefe automatisch mehr Fischbesatz rechtfertigt. Das ist und war in meinen Augen schon seit langem eine Milchmädchenrechnung (und selbst die streiken aktuell).
Mehr Volumen ist nämlich nur ein Teil der Wahrheit, ebenso entscheidend ist die Wasserfläche. Klar verdreckt mehr Wasser langsamer als weniger Wasser. Trotzdem braucht ein Fisch auch Platz zum schwimmen und das nicht nur hoch und runter. Quarantäne und Aufzucht Becken sind nicht ohne Grund große Wasserfläche bei geringerer Tiefe, ansonsten würds auch nen 120L Regenfass tun. Wer Fische im Teich haben will, sollte auch dafür sorgen das sie ausreichend Platz zum schwimmen haben, das ich das einem Koiteichbesitzer sagen muss, lässt mich zudem erschrecken, ebenso wie deine 2500L Wasser.
Ich bleibe dabei das 2m Tiefe in dem Teich überflüssig sind und es allenfalls aufweniger machen. Da stehen die Kosten in keinem Verhältnis zum nutzen und wären in einem ordentlichen Filter besser investiert.

Grüße Phil


----------



## weis.holger (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

Hallo Ulla,

Wasserfallschalen habe ich ja noch)
Bodenablauf sollte schon sein hat der alte 900 Liter Teich ja auch.
Skimmer habe ich doch schon)

geschätze 4 * 5 m

Gruß
holger


----------



## weis.holger (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*



			
				ThomasK. schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast nicht wirklich in dem kleinen Teich ne 16000er pumpe am Skimmer hängen oder???:shock
> 
> Doch wieso? Und wieso schock? Will nicht alles 10 mal neukaufen:beeten
> Alle drei Tonnen wollte ich nicht benutzen ich denke das eine langt.:beeten Ich hätte  ja dann 1100 liter filter plus den 12000 Liter Druckfilter.
> ...


----------



## weis.holger (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*



			
				Phil schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das ist auch nur meine Meinung, weil ich befürchte das ein Bachlauf dann eher wie ein Flutgraben aussehen könnte, da er sich schon irgendwie um den Teich __ winden muss. Den oberen Teich könntest du schön Bepflanzen, den unteren dann nur in 2-3 Zonen, und hast so noch ausreichend Platz um deine Fische zu beobachten.



Auch ne Idee


			
				Phil schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eins ist zumindestens für mich sicher, von der Koi Idee kannst du dich in deinem Garten getrost weiter fernhalten, das wird wohl nichts werden, zumindestens nicht so das ichs empfehlen würde.


Will ich ja auch nicht:__ nase  noch noch nicht 
Grüße Holger


----------



## ThomasK. (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

Na ich meine dass die für 900L ganz schön heftig ist. Die saugt ja dann fast die Pflanzen aus dem Randbereich an 

Das mit dem nicht alles doppelt kauf ist schon richtig.

Wenn du ne anständige Vorabscheidung einbaust reicht eine Tonne. Aber auch nur als Biostufe.


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

supi holger! 
bei 4x5 m kannst schon was nettes* bauen , denk ich 
und eigentlich hast du ja schon alles da.

allerdings sagtest du nix über spitzhacke , schippe, deinen muskelaufbau 


das wird ja dann ein feines sommervergnügen 

mich noch an letztes jahr erinnere...wir hatten den bagger  mitte juni fürs grobe... 
 liebe grüße und ...lass wachsen 

ulla


----------



## ThomasK. (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*



> Zitat von Phil
> Aber eins ist zumindestens für mich sicher, von der Koi Idee kannst du dich in deinem Garten getrost weiter fernhalten, das wird wohl nichts werden, zumindestens nicht so das ichs empfehlen würde.



Das sehe ich übrigens nicht so!  Solange du keinen Überbesatz anstrebst und auf die Wasserqualität achtest ist gegen 3-4 Koi nix einzuwenden. Wenn es denn 4x5m Schwimmfläche werden.


----------



## weis.holger (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> supi holger!
> bei 4x5 m kannst schon was nettes* bauen , denk ich
> und eigentlich hast du ja schon alles da.
> allerdings sagtest du nix über spitzhacke , schippe, deinen muskelaufbau


Es is ja auch kein Muskelaufbau da! (als Informatiker tipp ich doch nur)  


			
				
das wird ja dann ein feines sommervergnügen:hehe 
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich das richtig verstanden Du willst helfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## weis.holger (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

Also noch mal paar Informationen die eventuell bei so eine Plaunung wichtig sein könnten:

Breite des Grundstücks 12,5 m
Also hab ich von bestehenden Teich bis zur Grenze  ja auch noch paar meter(ca 8)

Man könnte ja auch queer bauen war meint Ihr? So mit Brücke...
Dann wäre er zwar nicht an der Terasse.... aber ich such ja noch nach Anregungen / Erfahrungen.
Und mit 1,5 M Tief geht doch was rein an Litern .....
Überbesatz kommt sowieso nicht in die Tüte! Den Tieren soll ein ausreichender Lebensraum garantiert werden! (Ich bin aktiver Tierschützer!)


Gruß

Holger


----------



## ThomasK. (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

Nunja, in diesem Fall ist die "Grösse" halt genauso wichtig wie die Technik... 

Du könntest ja auch an der Terasse einen kleinen Quellteich bauen der gleichzeitig mit als Pflanzenfilter fungiert und mit nem Bach zum grossen Teich fließt. So haste an der Terasse auch was zum gucken und hinten was ordentlichen für die Fische!


----------



## weis.holger (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*



			
				ThomasK. schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, in diesem Fall ist die "Grösse" halt genauso wichtig wie die Technik...
> 
> Du könntest ja auch an der Terasse einen kleinen Quellteich bauen der gleichzeitig mit als Pflanzenfilter fungiert und mit nem Bach zum grossen Teich fließt. So haste an der Terasse auch was zum gucken und hinten was ordentlichen für die Fische!



Hallo Thomas,

was meinste denn mit Quellteich? Hab ich noch nie gehört?:crazy 
Gruß
holger


----------



## Phil (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

@ThomasK: ich bin von höchsten 4x4m und den angesprochenen Terassen und Sumpfzone ausgegangen, dann bleibt nicht viel Schwimmfläche für die Kois.

@Holger: Quellteich ist in dem Fall nur ein kleiner Teich an deiner Terrasse. Du pumpst also aus deinem großen Teich Wasser in den kleinen, das wiederum über einen Bachlauf zurück in den großen Teich läuft. Den oberen kleineren Teich kannst du dann als Pflanzenfilter nutzen (grobschmutzabscheidung vor dem oberen Teich vorrausgesetzt)

Grüße


----------



## weis.holger (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

ach so THX
aber ich glb nicht das mir das gefällt.
Gruß
Holger


----------



## sister_in_act (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alter Teich = Filterteich und der neue in Planung*

hallo holger

ich nochmal 

hab mir deine bilder nochmal angesehn und wenns mein grund wäre würde ich  nägel mit köpfen machen.
du willst weniger rasen mähen??
dann würde ich auch den teich bis zur terrasse führen.kann ja in stufen flach auslaufen.
nichts ist schöner  als direkt am teich zu sitzen, ein käffchen* oder ein--der grill ist mit saftigen steaks belegt und die frau hat den kartoffelsalat am abend gemacht und liegt auf der relaxliege gut gelaunt neben dir. 

du könntest auch einen kleinen weg an der terrasse entlangführen, der dann genau an den teich angrenzt...
gibt soviele möglichkeiten 



> Hab ich das richtig verstanden Du willst helfen



ehm* 
wobei? beim steakessen? 

bin ja noch selber am rödeln bis ich meinen mal ansehnlich habe.



> Es is ja auch kein Muskelaufbau da!



glaub mir holger, das wird sich  schwer geben, wenn du erstmal  2 wochen die spitzhacke geschwungen hast.3 
du wirst buchstäblich die muckis wachsen sehn....aber das wachsen fühlst du auch gewaltig 

achso, eh ichs vergesse : brücke klingt gut 

gruß ulla


----------

